# Is Madrid capable of handling ethnicity?



## Petirojo pardiazulon (Aug 18, 2005)

Peshu said:


> Ive been observing with great curiosity the problems that Spaniards have with violent crime and immigrants. Madrid certainly doesnt seem to be able to handle multi culturalism in a manner that say a city like London has. Maybe its all to new for a city that is un-used to receiving mass migration until recently.
> 
> What is really disturbing are the so many Spanish media reports about the very high rate of violent crime in relation to migrants in that country. According to a lot of the Spanish media violent crime has gone up alarmingly in the past few years in Madrid, and many Spaniards tend to believe that this is the fault of the migrant minorities living there.
> 
> ...



Please, Hyde, you leave it, I am passing shame through you, I'm not this way, now I take my medicine, sorry,


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Now I have a question: How many Spanish (from Spain) immigrants live in Melbourne? 1? 2? 3?


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

And Peshu, what is the problem with Spain's Moorish heritage? Don't you know in the Middle Ages the Moorish people were considered more intelligent than Europeans?


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

Peshu, no bad words about my sexy spaniards or I will have to let my anger out :gunz:


----------



## MADA (Jul 16, 2005)

Gracias chukchi guapa.:hug:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Um i think they are doing a better job than most of europe.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, Spain has colonies in Africa, Latin America and Asia, and many of those colonised countries a lot of people have immigrated to Spain, so they have some experience


----------



## Theremin (Oct 13, 2002)

chukchi said:


> Peshu, no bad words about my sexy spaniards or I will have to let my anger out :gunz:


 I loke this nordic Girl :master: :master:


----------



## oz.fil (Jun 2, 2006)

*With around 55,000 citizens, the Filipinos form the 2nd largest Asian community in Spain behind the Chinese...* foud that on wikipedia... madrid should be able to handle ethnicity, like all other major countries in europe, spain should be able to handle the influx of imigrants to the country... but that doesnt mean there wont be any racism...


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

*THE ONLY RACISM AND XENOPHOBIA THAT I FOUND HERE IS THE ONE THAT PESHU AND BRISABONE SHOW AGAINST SPAIN * WIYHOUT ANY RATIONAL MOTIVATION. I FEEL THEIR POSTS ARE AGRESSIVE, INSULTING AND TOTALLY XENOPHOBIC AGAINST SPAIN BECAUSE THEY ARE THE REAL RACIST HERE. SPECIALLY PESHU IS A NEUROTIC ALWAYS TALKING AGAINST SPAIN, CERTAINLY BECAUSE HE´S JEALOUS OF MANY GOOD QUALITIES OF SPAIN (EXCELLENT ARQUITECTURAL LEVEL BETWEEN OTHERS BUT ALSO FRIENDLY PEOPLE, GOOD ECONOMICAL LEVEL, LOW UNEMPLOYMENT AND A GENERAL GOOD INTEGRATION OF THE IMMIGRANTS) .COME ON YOU TWOO BABIES, **** OFF TO YOU!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Petirojo pardiazulon said:


> Please, Hyde, you leave it, I am passing shame through you, I'm not this way, now I take my medicine, sorry,


*I AGREE WITH YOU THAT PESHU HAS A SCHIZOPHRENIC MIND LIKE DOCTOR JEKILL AND MISTER HYDE.* THIS IS HIS TWENTIETH THREAD TALKING STUPID PROVOCATIVE NONSESE AGAINST SPAIN AND I´M SURE THAT SOONER OR LATER WILL START TO PRAISE SPAIN BEYOND THE REST OF THE COUNTRIES, LIKE HE ALWAYS DOES, AND IN SOME TIME WILL START ANOTHER THREAD AGAINST SPAIN WITH HIS HATING MIND. COME ON, IT´S CLEAR HE´S OUT OF HIS MIND AND IS A RACIST AGAINST THE SPANISH. *SOME PEOPLE ARE MENTALY SICK LIKE THIS STRANGE PESHU. LET´S FORGET A STUPID MIND AND JEALOUS MIND.*


----------



## Lostboy (Sep 14, 2002)

Even though in general Southern Europe is rightfully looked upon as less tolerant than Teutonic Countries. Spain is however something of an exception, considering that it is embracing more immigrants than any other country in the EU, and with a considerably smaller population than France, Italy, Germany and Britain, its doing rather well. Where are the riots like the one that occured between the Afro-Carribean and Asian Community in Birmingham this year, or the one that occured over so many days in Paris and the rest of the country. The booing and monkey chants of Black England players by the Spanish was disgraceful and immature (even worse was how some ultra-Francoesque nationalist types on this forum tried to make a case that it was somehow our prejudice that was responsible for this kind of racism, though these nationalists who never take responibility exist everywhere) however it was not so long ago that the French and English Fans were booing their own players for being Black. Spain is undergoing a change and with less indignation than many other peoples it must be said. I hear little complaints or intellectual racism coming from the Spanish World, and they've been tolerant enough to allow hundreds of thousands of Northern Europeans to come to their country and not complain at their lack of ability to learn Spanish. 

Give the Spanish a break, look at the Scottish for instance, its disgraceful how despite many years of not being homogenous, their national legislature still looks like a well turned out assemble of the Mississippi Chapter of the Klan.


----------



## keros (Aug 22, 2005)

I wouldn't read more this thread.

Because if i'll read more this thread, i'll kill ... :bash: :bash:


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Absolutely absurd.

Spain (and Madrid in particular) is the country which have received more inmigrants in the last years (more than 500,000 per year). People need to adapt to the new situation and of course there have been problems. 

The degree of racism is very low and there is not any racist partie in the Parliament. The Spanish society has changed really fast and now is one of the most tolerant in Europe (i.e. homosexual rights).


----------



## HelloDoc (Nov 14, 2005)

brisavoine said:


> I must agree with Peshu unfortunately. Each time I go to Spain I am quite amazed at the degree of racism there, and I have long thought that as more and more immigrants pour into Spain, something that the country had never experienced before, severe incidents are quite likely in the coming years.
> 
> Racism is essentially directed against the Arabs. It's important to understand that Spain was largely founded on the Reconquista (Reconquest) against the Arabs and the deportation of the Arabs and the Jews in the 16th century. Even the Arabs who had converted to Catholicism, the so-called Moriscos, were deported in the 17th century. This history still plays a big role in shaping the Spanish psyche. In the region of Valencia and Alicante for example, there are giant parades every summer called "Moros y Cristianos" to commemorate the Reconquista and the defeat of the Arabs. Last time I was in the region of Alicante I heard extremely racist comments against Moroccans which I won't repeat here. Then let's also recall the tragic racist riots in Andalusia a few years ago when local people hunted down immigrants and beat them to death. The police remained passive and it was a real scandal in the European press.
> 
> To me, Spain is a bit like France in the 1970s. People are just starting to realize that the country is fundamentally changing due to mass immigration. Give it 10 to 20 more years, and you'll see ghettos and riots just like in large French cities. Problems will be particularly severe with the Moroccans, who are already more than half a million in Spain.



Just a few things replying both yours and Peshu's posts:

First of all, I imagine that you're not aware of the huge problem of massive immigration that Spain, as the Southern border of Europe, is facing. Right now it's nearing a humanitarian catastrophy.
In one hand Spain is getting a great pressure from the European Union authorities to keep the borders locked for immigrants. 
On the other hand, Spain has to behave as the "good Samaritan" in the area.

Something happened a couple of months ago that would be a good example to illustrate re the real Spanish attitude towards this problem.

A small boat full of people from north Africa crossing the Mediteranean towards the coasts of Europe was about to sink in front of the coasts of Malta (which is a long way from Spain) Fortunately a Spanish fishing ship was in the surroundings and could rescue and acommodate them into the ship. The next step was obviously to allocate these people, some of them were in a bad health condition, dehydrated, having not eating for a long while...
It took over a week for the European authorites to decide what to do with all these people, as all the Northern Europe countries and Malta rejected them. The immigrants had no passports or papers to find out where they were from either. So in the end the responsibility was shared between Italy, Spain, Andorra and Malta which in the end let 6 people in. But the majority was allocated in Spain.
So that's a bit of the "evil" attitude of Spain and the Spaniards towards immigrants.

But I mention that the problem is huge and the policy of the EU, putting pressure on Spain to stop the immigration is quite inappropriate at the moment. 
The Canary Islands, the very South EU border, are receiving, on a daily basis, hundreds of people from Sub-Saharian countries that reach their coasts in small boats...some of them just die before reaching the coasts. They are being allocated at military barracks or Sporting Pavillions as there is no space available.After that, those with passports are sent back to their countries, but with most of them there's no clue of their nationality. So they stay in the islands or are sent to the Spanish mainland.

Much of the same has been happening in the southern coasts of Spain and in the border with Morrocco. The whole country has been handling this problem with a tremendous lack of support from the EU when not just pressure to keep their borders locked.

I would say many thanks for your comments because they are "quite supportive" as well as fair. 
Probably you are of that "politically correct" kind that in fact would back the ideas of some famous EU politicians-not Spanish, thank God- who think that the best solution for this problem is to shot and sink all these boats.


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Racism is everywhere on the world so in Spain too. Same as in every country. Spain is not different I gues...


----------



## Teddy Boy (Feb 17, 2005)

Peshu said:


> You cannot judge a race or a country by what some migrants do.


Apply this rule to yourself, and don't judge a city or a country on the basis of whatever regrettable but partial experience you've got.


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

PESHU GAIN? hhahaha I remember him some months ago. His endless efforts to bashing Madrid :lol:
Men, you are a big troll.

I think Peshu had a bad experience with a girl from Madrid and maybe that's why he behaves in that way.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Cicerón said:


> I think it's time to close this thread.


:yes:


----------

